# ***UPDATED PHOTOS***Penn 525 Mag NEW IN BOX. $150 INCLUDING SHIPPING



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

I have decided to let go one and only one of my 525 mags that are brand new in the box. There was some confusion when I posted the used one that I had and I apologize the picture you see of the 13 that I have again only one is available and it is absolutely brand new in the box never mounted to A rod etc... The reel is $150 including shipping to the lower 48 states which I think is more than fair based on most people's asking prices payment through either venmo cash app or Zelle you're welcome to any questions at thank you


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

What ratio are these ? Below is from printed spec sheet.

_High speed gear ratios for fast cranking lures. 
Gear kits to change retrieves to 4.25-1, 5.3-1 or 6-1 _

Thanks,
_  _


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

6-1


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

.


----------



## 76ers_76 (12 mo ago)

Sent this person money on venmo and they stopped responding. BE AWARE.

Edit: Confirmed scammer. Turns out RoccoS, or Anthony, is an addict using any means to collect some money for his drugs. I hope he uses the $50 he stole from me for some treatment.


----------



## The Penguin (12 mo ago)

sinaaghilimehrizi said:


> Sent this person money on venmo and they stopped responding. BE AWARE.
> 
> Edit: Confirmed scammer. Turns out RoccoS, or Anthony, is an addict using any means to collect some money for his drugs. I hope he uses the $50 he stole from me for some treatment.


----------



## The Penguin (12 mo ago)

Piece of dirt posed as a female on Facebook marketplace


----------



## 76ers_76 (12 mo ago)

The Penguin said:


> Piece of dirt posed as a female on Facebook marketplace


Yep he made a fake facebook when he scammed me. Link the post so I can write scam on it.


----------



## The Penguin (12 mo ago)

I’m not sure how to do that


----------



## 76ers_76 (12 mo ago)

The Penguin said:


> I’m not sure how to do that


just copy the link to the facebook post then paste it here or private message me


----------



## The Penguin (12 mo ago)

Ok I’ll try


----------



## The Penguin (12 mo ago)

Post no longer exists and it is not allowing me the link


----------



## 76ers_76 (12 mo ago)

The Penguin said:


> Post no longer exists and it is not allowing me the link


good hopefully facebook has caught on. pretty freaking sad what he's doing. hope he gets the help he needs w/o stealing any more from others.


----------



## The Penguin (12 mo ago)

I’m hoping I can get my money back from the bank!!!


----------



## 76ers_76 (12 mo ago)

The Penguin said:


> I’m hoping I can get my money back from the bank!!!


Damn, I'm sorry he got you too. Hopefully we'll both get refunded. Not sure if there's anything that can be done legally, but I have quite a bit of information to help identify him. His name is Anthony, lived in Myrtle Beach and some time in Florida. Apparently was a motorcycle dealer. Looks like this:


----------



## The Penguin (12 mo ago)

Thank you that can be helpful


----------



## 76ers_76 (12 mo ago)

The Penguin said:


> Thank you that can be helpful


Hey man one of the moderators of this community DaBig2na said they might be able to help out. Send him a private message with all the info you have about this. @DaBig2na


----------



## The Penguin (12 mo ago)

Thank you sir!


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey mods... since this guy/gal is a confirmed scammer, is there a way to lock the several threads they have here in the marketplace? I'd hate for another member to get scammed because they were unaware.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

sixtysevensg said:


> Hey mods... since this guy/gal is a confirmed scammer, is there a way to lock the several threads they have here in the marketplace? I'd hate for another member to get scammed because they were unaware.


Im going to leave it up for a while.. Because if I block him and ban him it will pull his posts down.. You guys are welcome to plaster his face and what he did to you all. Throughout his posts. I look at the entire forum daily on all new posts.


----------



## The Penguin (12 mo ago)

Unfortunately for him to get charged , whoever got scammed would have to pursue charges and not law enforcement. He is in Tennessee and in Tennessee a felony would have to be over 999 dollars. In New Jersey a felony is called an indictable crime and a indictable theft is 200.01 and above. He is a piece of crap who feeds on peoples good nature and I myself should have been smarter. Be advised his girlfriend is locked up yet he will eventually post something under Stephanie Yoder and the profile pic is a blonde girl with curly hair and it says blessed Nanna DO NOT GET SCAMMED!!!!


----------



## ExcessiveAngler (12 mo ago)

So, I swear I’ve seen this guy up here in Jersey! What are the odds that he could be up this way! And there is also a similar profile on some other fishing platforms! Just to give everybody a heads up! Can’t be sure if it’s him or not but sure wouldn’t hurt for somebody to do a little more digging! And I’m sure as we speak he’s figuring out a way to prey on somebody else!
EA


----------



## 76ers_76 (12 mo ago)

FYI dude's name is Anthony Savino (or Saviano), girlfriend's name is Stephanie Wright (Maiden: Yoder). Reside in Chattanooga, Tennessee right now but also has lived in Florida and Myrtle Beach. His drug of choice is crack-cocaine, while his girlfriend's is meth. They look like this:


----------



## fishing 124 (Dec 7, 2021)

druggies scammers


----------

